# Sick Mouse



## themeesespieces (Oct 6, 2021)

I’m relatively new to owning mice and I have had a hard time researching some of the issues I am having. I have a group of 6 females, a few of which have started losing patches of fur. It’s only affecting 3 of them and I have been monitoring them while I wait to get them to the vet. 

Last night my smallest female was very weak in her back end, crawling around and not moving her tail. After looking her over I noticed she had dried poop stuck to her butt. I have separated her out until I can get her to the vet in two says (the earliest they had), and I check on her constantly and try to keep her clean. 

I know some of this can be caused by stress but I have no idea what is stressing them. They are in a 40 gallon breeder tank with nice deep bedding, a proper sized wheel, ropes, foraging toys, and plenty of places to hide. If anyone can offer any advice I would be very appreciative!


----------



## themeesespieces (Oct 6, 2021)

themeesespieces said:


> I’m relatively new to owning mice and I have had a hard time researching some of the issues I am having. I have a group of 6 females, a few of which have started losing patches of fur. It’s only affecting 3 of them and I have been monitoring them while I wait to get them to the vet.
> 
> Last night my smallest female was very weak in her back end, crawling around and not moving her tail. After looking her over I noticed she had dried poop stuck to her butt. I have separated her out until I can get her to the vet in two says (the earliest they had), and I check on her constantly and try to keep her clean.
> 
> I know some of this can be caused by stress but I have no idea what is stressing them. They are in a 40 gallon breeder tank with nice deep bedding, a proper sized wheel, ropes, foraging toys, and plenty of places to hide. If anyone can offer any advice I would be very appreciative!


My sick mouse, Phoebe, still seems in good spirits. She is eating and drinking alright, and tried to get away when I was cleaning her back end. I have been giving her unflavored pedialyte and trying to keep her comfy until our vet visit.


----------



## themeesespieces (Oct 6, 2021)

I took Phoebe to the vet and she was diagnosed as having sustained an injury of some sort and being dehydrated. She was prescribed 20 days of oral anti inflammatories and I am happy to say that we have 3 more days to go and she has regained full use of her back legs and tail (although she runs a bit awkwardly during her supervised wheel time).


----------



## colly40westy (9 mo ago)

themeesespieces said:


> I’m relatively new to owning mice and I have had a hard time researching some of the issues I am having. I have a group of 6 females, a few of which have started losing patches of fur. It’s only affecting 3 of them and I have been monitoring them while I wait to get them to the vet.
> 
> Last night my smallest female was very weak in her back end, crawling around and not moving her tail. After looking her over I noticed she had dried poop stuck to her butt. I have separated her out until I can get her to the vet in two says (the earliest they had), and I check on her constantly and try to keep her clean.
> 
> I know some of this can be caused by stress but I have no idea what is stressing them. They are in a 40 gallon breeder tank with nice deep bedding, a proper sized wheel, ropes, foraging toys, and plenty of places to hide. If anyone can offer any advice I would be very appreciative!


😮ohhh l know that feeling quite well, lve been thru the same thing with two of previous micey girls, don't pick the dead fur off your micey (it'll only make them itch & scratch more) definitely keep your micey dry & clean as possible plus separate them from any other of your mices, be patient & caring while your mice is going through it....


----------

